# Mk2 TT spec.. What is essential?



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm plotting my entry into the tt club ownership 

I know very little about these cars but I am looking at 2010-2011 audi TTRS' but have no idea what I'm looking at.. I'm wondering what you lot consider to be 'must haves' regarding the spec when buying!

Things I'm usually after

.xenons
.leather
.decent sound system!  
. Auto dimming rear view 
.folding mirrors
.iphone connectivity

Is there anything you guys would choose if
You were buying again.. Or anything you would Reccomend as necessities/good luxuries?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Make sure you pick the right wheels from the off, I'm having a nightmare deciding what to upgrade mine with lol


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

If you like your sounds then getting a car with Bose is a plus. They are by no means great, but better than the standard setup. Loads of people on here like me have then removed the Audi stereo and replaced it with either a Pioneer or Kenwood unit.

You said iPhone - if you have an iPhone 5 then I'm not sure any Audi supports the Lighting cable yet for charging etc. According to the Pioneer site - they are working on it. So get Bose if you can and just replace the headunit further down the line - when it comes to sell the car - just plug the old unit back in.

Search on here - loads of images showing Pioneer and Kenwood units - look very OEM.

Oh and if that's the year you are after then read this about brake recall if you haven't already
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=312373


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Yeah the bmw's are the same comparability wise for iPhone 5, as long as I can operate the music with an adaptor.. Or worst case even a USB stick that I can operate through the steering controls etc that would be ok?

Good info there for the recall check, I've came across this one on piston heads, it looks clean, low miles one owner.. Does the spec look OK to you lot or is there anything essential missing? I had an a3 a few years ago and the headunit was mediocre, so is probably go for a kenwood unit like you mentioned in the future! ( once I get bored of the 5 pot turbo rumble from one of these that is  )

Is this an ok spec?

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... rs/1327893


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Make sure you pick the right wheels from the off, I'm having a nightmare deciding what to upgrade mine with lol


I think the 19" 5 spokes would be the first choice for two reasons

1. Cheaper tyres and probably a slightly better ride than the 20's

2. Easy to clean


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Parking sensors!
(particularly with a Roadster...)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I would and will always ,pick the tech pack, and the comfort pack
Tech pack, sat nav, ami which lets you play music via an I pod, sd cards , Bt etc
Comfort pack, cruise control ,auto wipers and lights, rear reversing sensors


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

I was going to opp the . Auto dimming rear view but with having the three rear windows tinted i thought there was no point!

Plus its one less thing to rattle 

Phil


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

Mag Ride and Tech Pack, in that order. Cruise control helps.

But if you're buying s/h you can't really pick and choose. Unless you go for a TT where mag ride is standard you'll be lucky to find it - and it can't be retro-fitted. Folding mirrors aren't really necessary because they only stick out about 2" each side anyway.

I'd suggest that you test drive any car with sport suspension and 19" wheels - it's a very hard ride.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Mag ride was the must have for me, along with Xenons, Bose and heated seats - although the last one you may not need if you're a big jessy that only takes the hood down when it's over 20degrees ;-)


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just a thing to note on the nav, if you constantly leave your car outside rather than garaged, its an easy nick and it happens. That's the problem of a non integrated system in these cars.

If you go non nav, the just buy a Dension GW to control your ipod via the MFSW and DIS.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> Just a thing to note on the nav, if you constantly leave your car outside rather than garaged, its an easy nick and it happens. That's the problem of a non integrated system in these cars.
> 
> If you go non nav, the just buy a Dension GW to control your ipod via the MFSW and DIS.


First off cheers for all the helpfull advice! The one I'm looking at had pdc so I'm assuming it has the pack with cruise and auto dimming mirror?

What's a Denison gw? :lol: and how do I know if it has mag ride or the tech pack? What does this include? 

Xenons, a manual, a coupe ( not a vert ), iPhone comparability ( for calls and tunes! ) and probably heated seats if its full leather ( I live in Scotland lmao! ) are the must haves for me.. The one I seem has Bose speakers so I'm assuming its a good system?

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... rs/1327893


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

It looks a nice clean car and a good price for a low mileage example. The only thing it lacks for me is sat nav and AMI which makes a big difference when you come to sell. I'd want an s-tronic version personally, as it just transforms the car IMHO, but they do tend to fetch more money.All that said, I'd have no qualms about buying that car - subject to actually seeing it in the flesh obviously.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

muz1990 said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thing to note on the nav, if you constantly leave your car outside rather than garaged, its an easy nick and it happens. That's the problem of a non integrated system in these cars.
> ...


Looks like a lovely car, good buy for 30k


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

That company has some impressive motors on its stock list 

http://www.williamloughran.co.uk/usedca ... k/17258282

http://www.williamloughran.co.uk/usedca ... r/18182456

http://www.williamloughran.co.uk/usedca ... a/19213478

http://www.williamloughran.co.uk/usedca ... -/19255436


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Looks like a lovely car, good buy for 30k


 +1


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Any one of those will do me!
That Aston Martin is a real collectors item, wow


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd be happy with the McLaren.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Not often you'd walk into a showroom to buy a £30k RS and be buying the "runt of the litter" :lol:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > CWM3 said:
> ...


Is there anything important not on this that I'd regret not having? I fancy the white because I've had 3 white before and they were easy as hell to clean, my BMW 135i is black and its had 2 correction details and various other treatment and it still looks swirly and covered in orange peel under led light


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

muz1990 said:


> Is there anything important not on this that I'd regret not having? I fancy the white because I've had 3 white before and they were easy as hell to clean, my BMW 135i is black and its had 2 correction details and various other treatment and it still looks swirly and covered in orange peel under led light


It's not white, just looks that way because the camera white balance is confused - it's grey and hard to describe in the flesh


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

beepcake said:


> Not often you'd walk into a showroom to buy a £30k RS and be buying the "runt of the litter" :lol:


Yeah I know haha, he's got an enzo, a lovely Mclaren.. Bet he has some fun with them while they are for sale on the forecourt 

It's June 2010 registered and only had its first service, no service pack, is the second service generally a brake fluid.. Or oil, filters etc? I'm used to Bmw which is all condition based but I'm not sure about Audi servicing lol


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

beepcake said:


> Not often you'd walk into a showroom to buy a £30k RS and be buying the "runt of the litter" :lol:


HAHAHA runt of the litter PMSL


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

beepcake said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything important not on this that I'd regret not having? I fancy the white because I've had 3 white before and they were easy as hell to clean, my BMW 135i is black and its had 2 correction details and various other treatment and it still looks swirly and covered in orange peel under led light
> ...


I mentioned that, the sales man said it looks wire but its got a grey flake or something? Looks pearl white in the pics! It certainly ain't silver or dark grey :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

muz1990 said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> > muz1990 said:
> ...


Suzuka 'Primer' Grey by any chance?


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

I mentioned that, the sales man said it looks wire but its got a grey flake or something? Looks pearl white in the pics! It certainly ain't silver or dark grey :lol:[/quote]

Suzuka 'Primer' Grey by any chance?[/quote]

Suzuka grey on the advert yeah, I've checked it's vin details it just comes up 'grey'


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

muz1990 said:


> Is there anything important not on this that I'd regret not having? I fancy the white because I've had 3 white before and they were easy as hell to clean, my BMW 135i is black and its had 2 correction details and various other treatment and it still looks swirly and covered in orange peel under led light


Magride possibly. I have a TTRS without magride and on 19s the ride is definitely on the firm side, although it's only really noticeable on the worst road surfaces so it's not something that bothers me, but it's a personal thing. Most other things which you might want such as sat nav and cruise control are easily retro fitted by someone like Hazzy Dayz...

http://hazzydayz.com/tt-mk2-8j-tts-8j-t ... 7-31-c.asp


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Suzuka grey next to ibis white


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

TootRS said:


> Suzuka grey next to ibis white


Thanks mate! That's helpfull.. I'm quite keen on the light tinted grey if I'm honest, a little different to plain white 

With regards to cruise control, I've never ever used it in all my cars so ain't too fussy, the sat nav would be handy as it would be good for controlling the media system rather than just the LCD dials.. However I'm sure a kenwood tidily fitted double din would do the same job as someone mentioned in another thread 

The suspension upgrade.. Is this lower or adaptive, or simply a bit less firm? I'm 22 with no back problems so if its a little crashy on back roads I'm sure I'd cope! :lol:, I'm weary of buying it then finding out its £1,500 to have comparability with my iPhone music or something, but if all checks out ok il be working out some figures


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

muz1990 said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thing to note on the nav, if you constantly leave your car outside rather than garaged, its an easy nick and it happens. That's the problem of a non integrated system in these cars.
> ...


As I said I was enquiring about the same car over the phone the sales man offered it to me for £28500 with out a part exchange just thought you might like to know


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Yeah that's handy mate! I'd be looking to px my 2008 135i though, so if he offers me sh1te money I might mention that you were offered it for 28,500, do you mind me asking your name? :lol:

What put you off the car?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

igotone said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything important not on this that I'd regret not having? I fancy the white because I've had 3 white before and they were easy as hell to clean, my BMW 135i is black and its had 2 correction details and various other treatment and it still looks swirly and covered in orange peel under led light
> ...


Just a general question, how can you tell if a car has or doesnt have magride without driving it?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It has a button to press to switch on or off on the panel next to the gear stick


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

It's different on the RS though isn't it? Doesn't that always have the sport button and it just does different things depending on if it has mag or not?


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

gogs said:


> It has a button to press to switch on or off on the panel next to the gear stick


What is mag ride? Lol


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

muz1990 said:


> What is mag ride? Lol


Mag ride is the adaptive suspension:

http://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/tt/tt-ro ... -ride.html


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah I have that button that you press and all the road imperfections are amplified.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

So essentially it's for slightly less body roll in cornering, and a stiffer feel? Adaptive suspension is much much more costly to fix I'm sure should it go wrong? Sure I could live without that, I have no idea what's on the one I'm looking at above, the salesmans email wasn't very descriptive or helpfull atall


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Magride is always on and always adjusting - it just has two modes, normal and sport, with sport being stiffer. As far as it going wrong, I don't think it has any common problems and I don't think it's massively expensive to get a new damper if one does go nuts.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Quattro with magride is a nice grippy combination


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > muz1990 said:
> ...


It has the mag ride button which is usually the one on the far left in front of the gear stick. Otherwise, I'd imagine there must be electrical wiring going to the shocks with magride which wont be present on a non magride version.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

beepcake said:


> Magride is always on and always adjusting - it just has two modes, normal and sport, with sport being stiffer. As far as it going wrong, I don't think it has any common problems and I don't think it's massively expensive to get a new damper if one does go nuts.


As Beepcake says = magride is always on and it's dynamically adapting all the time with the road surface and your speed. It's very good IMHO and gives a comfortable ride in the normal position.

When you press the button for the firmer ride, the car feels very go-kart like with pretty much zero body roll. but on all but the smoothest sufaces the vibration will shake the fillings out your teeth! Pretty much useless, IMHO , although it would come into it's own on a track.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

So if you don't have magride is the suspension permanently on the more softer stiffness or the more harder one?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Doesn't really equate to either because it's non-adaptive, doesn't soak the bumps up as well.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> So if you don't have magride is the suspension permanently on the more softer stiffness or the more harder one?


I don't think you can make the comparison in any meaningful way as they're different shocks, but my TTRS without magride is firmer than the TTS was with magride in comfort position, but a whole lot more comfortable than the TTS with magride on the stiffer setting.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh I see


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

One thing to remember is the tyre pressures make a *big* difference to the ride on the TT - the garage overfilled the rears on mine (so it was the same PSI all round rather than lower at the rear) and that made mag ride sport mode feel very skittish over crappy roads - with the correct pressures in it's much better.

This is in a standard TT though, the RS is already a fair bit harder I'd imagine.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

What PSI are yours on?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Patrizio72 said:


> What PSI are yours on?


Whatever it says on the door  32 front 26 rear iirc - quattro cars and/or the rs might be different. They were 36 all round when I got it back from the wheels being fixed.. felt like I was going to fly off the road every time I hit a slighly dodgy bit of tarmac with the mag ride on sport


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mine haven't been inflated for some time, they're probably all on 25 lol


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

igotone said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> > Magride is always on and always adjusting - it just has two modes, normal and sport, with sport being stiffer. As far as it going wrong, I don't think it has any common problems and I don't think it's massively expensive to get a new damper if one does go nuts.
> ...


So would a car with no mag ride put you off? How expensive is this option from factory?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

muz1990 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > beepcake said:
> ...


It wouldn't put me off - in fact my TTRS Plus doesn't have mag ride. Having had magride on my TTS I'd have to acknowledge it s good, but I can't honestly say I miss it. I'm not sure on the cost of the option.

One thing to be aware of is that if you have the sports exhaust you get a sport button which opens a flap in the exhaust for a really sporty tone when you drop your clog. If you have magride then the sport button and magride are on the same button - there's no independent choice between the two so if you press the sport button because you want the exhaust noise you have to suffer the bone jarring firmer magride setting so you're less likely to use the sport button. It's a very poor implementation of the two things by Audi.

Not having magride, I tend to use the sport button quite a bit.


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Not having magride, I tend to use the sport button quite a bit.


Exactly why i didn't opp magride on my plus!

Phil


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Are you the same Muz from babybmw.net?

I have a wee nosey over there sometimes and your 135 is a fairly rapid bit of kit!

Welcome to the dark side 

I have suzuka grey and I love it, options I would go for:

RNSe sat nav
Upgraded 19" Rotor Wheels
Sports Exhaust
Mag Ride
Audi Music Interface
Bluetooth

The bucket seats are awesome if you can find one with them!

Also, I am in Glasgow mate, I will not have my car forr another couple of week as its having a few things done but I would be more than happy to give you a wee look around it once its back, so you can get a better idea of colours and options


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

philnotts99 said:


> > Not having magride, I tend to use the sport button quite a bit.
> 
> 
> Exactly why i didn't opp magride on my plus!
> ...


Very helpfull answers here, much appreciated lads 

So does every TTRS have a sports exhaust with the sport button? I'd just have it on permanently 

5 pot Noisy fun times ftw!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

muz1990 said:


> Yeah that's handy mate! I'd be looking to px my 2008 135i though, so if he offers me sh1te money I might mention that you were offered it for 28,500, do you mind me asking your name? :lol:
> 
> What put you off the car?


No problem Andy Stevenson 
I had bought an RS last month and after posting on here I found out it had had massive problems for the last 2 owners so I went and got my money back the newt day the car had a massive spec almost every option I was a bit put off this one as the spec is no we're near the other one and in particular is has no nav or comfort pack


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> Are you the same Muz from babybmw.net?
> 
> I have a wee nosey over there sometimes and your 135 is a fairly rapid bit of kit!
> 
> ...


Yup that's me  the lovable jakie tosser from the baby BMW forum :lol:!!

The 135i has been a cracking car, but 391 bhp with rwd and a no LSD is hard to use properly without very good conditions, I also fancy a wee change and anything Audi with an RS badge tends to be a bit special IMO 

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... rs/1327893

I'm really keen on this, white is easy to keep clean, I just don't know much about spec ( as you can tell  )

Who are you on Bbmw?, and I'm through in Livingston, more than happy to meet for a chat anytime as always!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that's handy mate! I'd be looking to px my 2008 135i though, so if he offers me sh1te money I might mention that you were offered it for 28,500, do you mind me asking your name? :lol:
> ...


Cheers Andy 

So the sound system is ok?.. What's in the comfort pack? And surely the kenwood OEM looking retrofit would be more than suffice? It's the right price for me, and I get a good feel about the car ( as sad as that sounds ) very much my cup of tea I think!


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

muz1990 said:


> So would a car with no mag ride put you off? How expensive is this option from factory?


It's about £1200. The thing is that it gives you the option of a comfort setting or a "sport" setting. So if you're driving on the average pot-holed British road you stick it in the comfort setting and you don't feel the bumps. If you've got the (usual) sports suspension (i.e. lowered by 10mm and firmed up) it's murder driving on bad roads - you bounce from bump to bump - especially if you've got 19" wheels. It also improves the roadholding because the computer constantly monitors the loads and stiffens or softens the suspension individually to each wheel to maximise tyre/road contact and minimise roll.

It's expensive but worth it. I'd suggest that a TTRS in Suzuka "primer" grey and without mag ride is not going to attract a very good price.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> It's expensive but worth it. I'd suggest that a TTRS in Suzuka "primer" grey and without mag ride is not going to attract a very good price.


Suzuka grey is one of the most popular TT RS colours. Cars with mag ride are rare.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

TootRS said:


> Suzuka grey is one of the most popular TT RS colours.


Source? Not in the UK I think.

Spending over £50k on a TTRS and not speccing mag ride is crazy.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > So would a car with no mag ride put you off? How expensive is this option from factory?
> ...


I think the Suzuka grey looks a little different! Slightly smoked paint.. I actually really like it, adds to the unique/special feel it would have for me

I certainly wouldn't see it as off putting, the colour is probably very much a marmite thing?


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Suzuka grey is either you hate it or love it. Theres no middle ground.

Why would you be crazy not to tick the magride opp?!

Phil


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

The colour is perfectly fine, not sure on fact that not many TTs have magride, I thought it was the other way round, or do you mean cars in general?


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> The colour is perfectly fine, not sure on fact that not many TTs have magride, I thought it was the other way round


Do all of the TTRS' have a sports exhaust with the 'noisy' button on the centre console?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

muz1990 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > The colour is perfectly fine, not sure on fact that not many TTs have magride, I thought it was the other way round
> ...


I would say a very high percentage has it (the sport button, not necessarily the sport exhaust upgrade) not sure if its a standard thing with RS models


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

They all have the sports button. The TTRS plus has the Audi sports exhaust fitted as standard. The normal exhaust has the chrome tail pipes and the sports exhaust have the black tail pipes.

Phil


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

philnotts99 said:


> Suzuka grey is either you hate it or love it. Theres no middle ground.
> 
> Why would you be crazy not to tick the magride opp?!
> 
> Phil


If you're spending over £50k on a car why would you skimp on a £1200 option that not only improved the handling of the car but also gave the option of adjusting the suspension to suit the road surface - or your mood. It's very strange that people are willing to spend vast amounts on huge wheels (that spoil the handling and the ride) and fancy leather yet they're unwilling to select something that actually IMPROVES the car. I guess the trouble is that most people just opt for stuff that makes the car LOOK better - and mag ride can't be seen.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The sports exhaust is part of the standard Plus package but it's an option on other versions.


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Well i guess the reason i didn't opp the magride is because i want to be having the sports button on all the time. If i had magride it would put me off pressing the sports button due to the hardness of the ride! :?

Phil


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...












Is there one on this? Picture quality is rubbish. Salesman didn't seem to want to talk to me yesterday, I'm really tempted to go for this car, really fancy it!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

igotone said:


> The sports exhaust is part of the standard Plus package but it's an option on other versions.


Is it MUCH louder or not a lot? My 135i has 2 silencers and 4 cats so its as quiet as a kitten, the BMW performance exhaust is £1200 on its own ( bare in mind that's a back box and shines pipes! )

Is the OEM RS exhaust loud enough?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

From that blurry pic I can tell it has heated seats.. oh, and it's manual.. other than that not much 

If you can get the VIN off him you can whack it into erWin and see what the factory fitted stuff was.


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

99% sure that the sports button is far left out of the buttons.

Phil


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

From that pic it appears that the far left button is populated rather than a blank, but the pic is such low quality it's hard to tell. Why don't you ring the salesman and ask him?

If you like the car stick a deposit on it until you can get to see it in the flash on the understanding that it's refundable if you don't like the car for any reason.That'a what I do if the car is any great distance away.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

beepcake said:


> From that blurry pic I can tell it has heated seats.. oh, and it's manual.. other than that not much
> 
> If you can get the VIN off him you can whack it into erWin and see what the factory fitted stuff was.


Brilliant! Do you have a link? I use the same sortof thing at work ( I work for BMW service in Edinburgh ) but don't have any friends in Audi dealers :lol:


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

muz1990 said:


> Brilliant! Do you have a link? I use the same sortof thing at work ( I work for BMW service in Edinburgh ) but don't have any friends in Audi dealers :lol:


https://erwin.audi.com/erwin/showHome.do

You can grab PDFs of the factory fit spec - they're a bit obtuse, but should be able to figure most of it out.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

muz1990 said:


> ( I work for BMW service in Edinburgh )


Do you know much about the bluetooth modules?


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Not a bad car. 
Mag ride is bawls and not worth turning a car down for. There is a reason its not standard on the Rs, its just not needed the stock springs and dampers are sweet as they are.
Suzuka grey is prob the best colour for the RS, much better than the boring ibis white.

But if you want a supercar fast TT thats snaps necks and makes girls drop their pants in a heartbeat my car will be for sale next week, looking for about £28k.


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Demessiah said:


> But if you want a supercar fast TT thats snaps necks and makes girls drop their pants in a heartbeat my car will be for sale next week, looking for about £28k.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Demessiah said:


> Not a bad car.
> Mag ride is bawls and not worth turning a car down for. There is a reason its not standard on the Rs, its just not needed the stock springs and dampers are sweet as they are.
> Suzuka grey is prob the best colour for the RS, much better than the boring ibis white.
> 
> But if you want a supercar fast TT thats snaps necks and makes girls drop their pants in a heartbeat my car will be for sale next week, looking for about £28k.


Colour, pics, reason for sale? 

Also how much have you modded it for those figures?  any warranty cover or anything?


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

beepcake said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > ( I work for BMW service in Edinburgh )
> ...


What you needing to know?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

beepcake said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant! Do you have a link? I use the same sortof thing at work ( I work for BMW service in Edinburgh ) but don't have any friends in Audi dealers :lol:
> ...


I presume you have to pay to enter the VIN number and get the vehicle specifics?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Pale Rider said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > So would a car with no mag ride put you off? How expensive is this option from factory?
> ...


Mag ride is £950


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Patrizio72 said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> > muz1990 said:
> ...


Just do what I did go to your nearest dealer with the reg number and ask them to print you out the spec free of charge


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Good idea


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Demessiah said:


> But if you want a supercar fast TT thats snaps necks and makes girls drop their pants in a heartbeat


Could you park up outside mine one day and I will get the camera ready :lol:


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Not actually a member on babybmw, just a nosey wee creeper :lol:

Yeh no probs give me a shout!

Hmm so the car shown....

No RNSe sat Nav - easy fix, can get alot of aftermarket units which are probs better (alpine, kenwood, pioneer) these will include bluetooth and bluetooth audi streaming for music

Sports Exhaust - The car shown does not have the sports exhaust (silver tips = no sports exhaust, black tips = sports exhaust) sports exhaust is slightly louder than normal exhaust, can drone on motorway but depress the S button and flap will close. Will cruise around quietly with flap closed. Every TT RS has the s button so this is not an indication of sports exhaust, just look at tips. If you do want more noise you can simply add secondary cat bypass pipes for a little more, cost around £180-£200. I have the sports exhaust paired with this and it sounds great

Mag Ride - this car might have it as there is no way from the off to tell apart from looking at original spec sheet, there is another way find out. When the car is first switched on (not the engine started) it will do a dial sweep and lights will in the dash area, if a lit up damper logo appears then the car will have mag ride.

Colour - as said by someone else, you either love it or don't. I have not had anybody see the car in person and say they dislike it. They either like the colour or do not know what the hell it is! In passing it may just look like white but it changes with the lighting around it (I will attach a pic)

Demessiah...I think Muz may be looking at a coupe


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> Not actually a member on babybmw, just a nosey wee creeper :lol:
> 
> Yeh no probs give me a shout!
> 
> ...


Awesome advice mate thanks!

To be honest I'd feel safer buying a stock car and doing the minor changes myself,and it HAS to be a coupe and a manual :lol: I don't care if its slower and I can't feel the breeze! I ain't buying no Vert :lol: 

Good shout on the mid pipe cat delete, that would probably do me


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

muz1990 said:


> What you needing to know?


PM'd you rather than derailing the thread


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Booooo, nothing beats that no roof F1 feel! :lol:


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Patrizio72 said:


> Booooo, nothing beats that no roof F1 feel! :lol:


Like I've said before, you need to be really, really, ridiculously good looking to get a roadster.. some people just can't cut it ;-)


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Roof down experience makes the car!!

If you dont get a roadster you might as well get the A3.

Listening to the 5cyl growl with the roof down = pure 8) 8) 8)

Couple girls dont know what they are missing :lol:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

beepcake said:


> Like I've said before, you need to be really, really, ridiculously good looking to get a roadster.. some people just can't cut it ;-)


Maybe in a 2.0t.......

In a RS, nobody gets chance to see what you look like.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Demessiah said:


> Maybe in a 2.0t.......
> 
> In a RS, nobody gets chance to see what you look like.


That's only because the brakes are so warped you can't stop at red lights ;-)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

And I like to top up my skin tone at every opportunity :-*
Driving in just a pair of boxers isn't illegal you know, but might cause a few accidents


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

beepcake said:


> That's only because the brakes are so warped you can't stop at red lights ;-)


The only time I have ever stopped at red lights is in amsterdam!
The general rules of the road don't apply to RS owners, we cant do what we want, we are the elite remember!!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Demessiah said:


> The only time I have ever stopped at red lights is in amsterdam!
> The general rules of the road don't apply to RS owners, we cant do what we want, we are the elite remember!!


*SORRY!.. CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER THE SOUND OF THAT BRAKE SQUEAL!* :twisted: :lol:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

beepcake said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Booooo, nothing beats that no roof F1 feel! :lol:
> ...


  love it!! :lol:

Im Starting to take to this forum it must be said!

I'm going to go a wander at Edinburgh Audi after work and see if I can find a Suzuka grey Audi to see the colour 

And only women drive a soft top.. Never mind a TT which is ALSO a vert  haha


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

beepcake said:


> Demessiah said:
> 
> 
> > The only time I have ever stopped at red lights is in amsterdam!
> ...


2.0T?? Ha Ha, dont even know why your types are on a forum like this.....

Maybe you should try http://www.poundstopocket.co.uk/forum/ I believe thats where your kind hang out :lol: :lol:


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Look what i found !!

http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_re_

(Note the colour )

Phil


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

No probs! Just remember to get a remap on it, turns the car into a bit of an animal! I am thinking of going stage 2 in a while.



muz1990 said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> > Not actually a member on babybmw, just a nosey wee creeper :lol:
> ...


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

philnotts99 said:


> Look what i found !!
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_re_
> 
> ...


Legend 

Cheers mate! My eyes will be peeled


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Demessiah said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> > Demessiah said:
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

muz1990 said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


You got the stats wrong there mate, all TT cars are for women!
Soft tops are for the hairdressers, get it right! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

going to get a part ex price off the fella tomorrow, see what he says... its only in preston ( about 2 hours at my driving pace :lol: ) so i dont mind a trip to seal the deal and return trip to collect if it checks out ok... nervous about what the offer will be ok my car etc, im happy to take crap money for it if i get the RS for a good price or vise versa... but not both 

went to see the suzuka grey in the flesh today on a regular tt as someone posted above ( cheers btw!! )

very keen! hard to photograph though :lol:!

nervous sleep for me tonight [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Best of luck!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> Best of luck!


when do you get yours?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hopefully soon!

I've actually had the car over a year now, just in getting some things done now


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> Hopefully soon!
> 
> I've actually had the car over a year now, just in getting some things done now


I don't think we should meet up mate... Your going to cost me money if I end up with a car the same colour and see tasty mods :lol:

How much is the kenwood satnav/media din btw roughly? I'd probably want that ASAP


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

muz1990 said:


> going to get a part ex price off the fella tomorrow, see what he says... its only in preston ( about 2 hours at my driving pace :lol: ) so i dont mind a trip to seal the deal and return trip to collect if it checks out ok... nervous about what the offer will be ok my car etc, im happy to take crap money for it if i get the RS for a good price or vise versa... but not both
> 
> went to see the suzuka grey in the flesh today on a regular tt as someone posted above ( cheers btw!! )
> 
> ...


Hey you told Marco and Pimpin' your going to the darkside yet, Lee is going to be devastated :lol:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

thenewguy said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > going to get a part ex price off the fella tomorrow, see what he says... its only in preston ( about 2 hours at my driving pace :lol: ) so i dont mind a trip to seal the deal and return trip to collect if it checks out ok... nervous about what the offer will be ok my car etc, im happy to take crap money for it if i get the RS for a good price or vise versa... but not both
> ...


Aww ffs :lol: who's this now!!? Haha

Pimpin is saying go for it, so is Graeme ( blackbmw ) lol


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

Another jock convert from the 1 series, been here a few months now. SatanicHare on BabyBMW good to see you mate


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

How you get on Muz?


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> How you get on Muz?


to be honest? the salesman offered me Sh1te money for my car.. and couldnt seem less interested in selling the car 

im a bit annoyed because its exactly what i want, hes agreed £28,500 with me, however is offering me a very very very poor price on mine ( infact slightly lower than the bootom trade price on the equivellant glasses guide i use at work!! )

shocking and annoying. i do really want the car, and the suzuka grey and recaro's are a Must have.. but im not being taken for a mug. il see what i want to do tomorrow, as i mentioned i work for BMW so i will speak to the DP tomorrow and ask if he would consider buying my car off me, but i doubt they will consider it as no one is buying just now, they dont even want PX's :lol:

the cost to change at the prices given is £18,000... i set myself a target of £16,600 and id like to stick to it... il have a sleep and think about it tomorrow


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

I would go in and tell them if they want to sell the car right now, then you need the cost to change to be £16,600. If they can see your ready to do a deal and place a deposit down there and then, they may just do it.

Phil


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Part exchange is such a rip off, the only time they will give you a reasonable price is when you are purchasing brand new


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dealer seems like an arrogant tw*t

Go elsewhere....


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

im a bit fecked off about it if im honest, my car is spec'd out its nut from the factory, its clean as hell ( had two correction details since ive owned the bloody thing ) and its been very well looked after as all my cars have been... no danger im accepting the bottom book price!

as said above i might phone him and say, £16,600 change value i can accept and we have a done deal. but he honestly sounds like a C*nt :x i dont think hes interested in selling the car!

as i said i work for BMW so il see about a price on buying my car tomorrow... il bet my money on the fact that they wont want it though, an 08 is too old for AUC stock


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

muz1990 said:


> im a bit fecked off about it if im honest, my car is spec'd out its nut from the factory, its clean as hell ( had two correction details since ive owned the bloody thing ) and its been very well looked after as all my cars have been... no danger im accepting the bottom book price!
> 
> as said above i might phone him and say, £16,600 change value i can accept and we have a done deal. but he honestly sounds like a C*nt :x i dont think hes interested in selling the car!
> 
> as i said i work for BMW so il see about a price on buying my car tomorrow... il bet my money on the fact that they wont want it though, an 08 is too old for AUC stock


If it's a know car on the bimmer forums won't someone snap your hand off at the price you need for it to get to 16.6k switch?


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

If your p/x is in good condition you should sell it privately. I have never p/x'ed a car in my life - the price you get from a dealer is ALWAYS very low. When I got my TT last year I sold my Mercedes on ebay for £3000 more than the P/X price. I put the car on ebay on Thursday, received a money transfer for the full asking price on the same day and the car was taken away the following day. The ebay cost for a classified ad was £14.99.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It's all in the figures he has dropped the price of his car by almost £1500 so he has knocked the same off your PX IMOP


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> It's all in the figures he has dropped the price of his car by almost £1500 so he has knocked the same off your PX IMOP


I think your spot on.

Il see what I can conjure up


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

muz1990 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > It's all in the figures he has dropped the price of his car by almost £1500 so he has knocked the same off your PX IMOP
> ...


Did you get to test drive the car?


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

igotone said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I've never even driven an Audi tt!

I often buy on other people's judgements lol, a bit daft but luckily I've never bought a car and ended up hating it ( except my last Audi, A3 with a massive 1.6 petrol engine ) it was an amazingly built car... But so. So. Sooo slow :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL. You really should blag a test drive before you make a rash decision.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

igotone said:


> LOL. You really should blag a test drive before you make a rash decision.


I'm going up to Stirling Audi tomorrow where they have one in stock


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

heres the ad ive posted on gumtree for my 135i lol

http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-moto ... 1018935836


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm sure it will soon get snapped up


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> I'm sure it will soon get snapped up


thats quite a tidy looking advert considering i've been on the sauce tonight :lol:!!


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

If I'm looking for a s/h car I don't tend to look on gumtree. I look on ebay or Autotrader in that order. Ebay deliver a massive market for very little money.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

http://www.lomondaudigroup.com/used-car ... 21/audi-tt

found this one, its ibis white but looks nice!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> If I'm looking for a s/h car I don't tend to look on gumtree. I look on ebay or Autotrader in that order. Ebay deliver a massive market for very little money.


yeah il need to think of something, im not taking absolute pennies for my car anyway lol i saved for a long long time in order to buy that out right so im not just going to give it away


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

muz1990 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. You really should blag a test drive before you make a rash decision.
> ...


How did it go at Stirling, better luck I hope. The car at Preston, what condition would you say it's in, are you getting anywhere with the dealer on the price?


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

cdj3.2 said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > igotone said:
> ...


ive went to see the one at Audi nearby.. salesman was very professional and helpfull... the car i went to test drive noted above has only just came in... not had its AUC check etc yet so the sale team can't identify if there is any room to negotiate on price. I am eagerly awating the call on monday with a figure for my 135i and his best price on the Ibis white RS... in the flesh it looks absolutely stunning!

the car was spec'd by someone who clearly wanted it to go fast and nothing else.. its got the mag ride, sporty exhaust button :lol: ( dont know if they all have that ), Bucket seats ( which were incredibly well suited to my small height and build  ), tinted windows, the mediocre sound system, cruise.. the spec is not bad! nothing major missing bar the headunit could do with an upgrade.

Drove it... salesman let me basically go where i want and told me 'drive it like you owned it.' so i did :twisted: once properly warmed up a little obviously... first impressions

Far too fast for a standard car.. im used to a 391 bhp 1 series... this felt Considerably quicker.. i assumed it might have just been the awd?

gripped very well, steering is responsive and takes corners well, the Mag suspension didnt feel too much different on a B road to me personally and i found it quite comfortable and an overall nice place to be... the manual gearbox aint too shabby either IMO.

the noise. Jebus christ the Noise!!!!  thats what ive been hankering after! it was epic :twisted: absolutely loved it... and its confirmed that il be buying the right car. Im actually waiting on him getting back to me on monday morning to give me his best price etc, if its reasonable i will be sealing the deal !!!! loved it!

thought it was funny that its Just came into stock... call me a strange one, but i took it as a sign. i brought my old man with me to stop me putting a deposit down there and then, and even he said it was a very very clean example.

Oh.. and the power queery i had?... turns out its got the Audi Performance kit or something on it so should be running circa 400 bhp! saves me paying for a stage 1 map i suppose eh!? honestly felt brutally fast on a back road... more so than my stage 1 135i by a considerable amount.

two sleepless nights for me :x


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck for Monday then. 8)


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

igotone said:


> Good luck for Monday then. 8)


cheers bud!

quite enjoying the forum on here, everyone seems pretty nice... much better than scottishVag.co.uk i used to be on when i had my A3 lol

hope i manage to get it, and il get the Gopro fitted for some backroad fun !


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

We've got a few personality disorders like most forums, but they're mostly a friendly helpful bunch here.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

muz1990 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck for Monday then. 8)
> ...


Make sure you get the skeleton housing and an external mic for it if you want to capture proper audio


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

The insurance on a tuned TTRS will be astronomical.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

muz1990 said:


> Oh.. and the power query i had?... turns out its got the Audi Performance kit or something on it so should be running circa 400 bhp!


I'd want it in writing exactly what the "Audi Performance Kit" was. I'm not aware of any factory or Audi official dealer-fitted power upgrade on any TT.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh.. and the power query i had?... turns out its got the Audi Performance kit or something on it so should be running circa 400 bhp!
> ...


+1. You might just need some detail on this or find your insurance is invalid :roll:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

grasmere said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > muz1990 said:
> ...


apparently whatever thats fitted has been done at an Audi dealership.. .and as far as im aware dealers only fit approved parts etc? so id assume the software would be the same or it would void the warrenry?

that was my next question... i didnt know if audi done a PPK kit like BMW do?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

First I've ever heard of an Audi performance kit for a TT


----------



## dele (May 16, 2013)

Don't think it's legit. It's been mapped previously sounds like, and the dealer is trying to put an audi stamp on it


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say the previous owner has had it mapped. I've not heard of any official Audi mapping , in fact they officially discourage it. However, 400 bhp or thereabouts is only a Stage 1 remap which shouldn't unduly stress the engine or transmission, particularly in a low mileage car. I'd just get the dealership to clear up what sort of remap it is and certainly I'd want to get it in writing that they'll stand behind the warranty if anything goes wrong which they can attribute to the remap.


----------



## dele (May 16, 2013)

I'd bet they'd rather flash the ECU than gove you warranty on a map, so you'll end up spending more money on a stage 1 later


----------



## dele (May 16, 2013)

*give


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

dele said:


> I'd bet they'd rather flash the ECU than gove you warranty on a map, so you'll end up spending more money on a stage 1 later


The salesman told me I'd have the years warranty no issue, and they they would warrant it with the software upgrade on, just saves me forking out for a custom map I suppose.. If I get the deal il head down to my local rolling road for a power run just to see what she's putting out 

As said before it felt brutally fast. I suspected it wasn't standard ( and that's the first TTRS I've driven )


----------



## dele (May 16, 2013)

Win all round then, Enjoy!


----------



## thepav (Feb 16, 2013)

Where can you drive a car on public roads with the salesman next to you and be able to determine whether it has more or less than 400 bhp? This doesn't ring true for me.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

thepav said:


> Where can you drive a car on public roads with the salesman next to you and be able to determine whether it has more or less than 400 bhp? This doesn't ring true for me.


i mentioned to the salesman i suspected it felt like it had too much low down grunt, the salesman literally pointed to some back roads and told me to go for it once the car was warmed up, he didnt beat about the bush he was very allowing :lol:

and ive currently got a car with around 400 hp and ive been in one pervious RS ( as a passenger ) it felt considerably fast than both to me.. i also mentioned it may have been down to the awd system gripping like a banshee :lol:

i only mentioned i suspected it felt too quick, turned out that was true!


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Seems the beemer boys are giving a bit of grief :lol:

Apparently going sideways is very important :roll:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> Seems the beemer boys are giving a bit of grief :lol:
> 
> Apparently going sideways is very important :roll:


people that pass judgement on Anything without knowing anything about it or having driven/tried something really p1ss me off :lol:


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

There's not really any arguing that a BMW will be a more engaging drive, but the fact you get nobs that drive a 118d saying that makes me giggle


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

muz1990 said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems the beemer boys are giving a bit of grief :lol:
> ...


Agreed! I'm actually a BMW man but not blind to good products from other brands like a lot of people on forums!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

muz1990 said:


> thepav said:
> 
> 
> > Where can you drive a car on public roads with the salesman next to you and be able to determine whether it has more or less than 400 bhp? This doesn't ring true for me.
> ...


So in case the point was missed :roll: what will you declare to your insurance company?
Standard model?
Modded?
If so what and by whom ?

Cause your salesman won't give a toss once you've left the forecourt


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

yeah i told him i want it in writing as proof as to where the car has been mapped 

and how do you mean the point was missed? lol


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

muz1990 said:
 

> yeah i told him i want it in writing as proof as to where the car has been mapped
> 
> and how do you mean the point was missed? lol


+1 but surely there's someway of finding out what map is on there? Records? Simply ask the previous owner?

Phil


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

philnotts99 said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i told him i want it in writing as proof as to where the car has been mapped
> ...


he told me its on his system as 'carried out at audi' stage something performance software

i know nothing about it but 'i will not buy the car without evidence that 1.this has been carried out by audi or a reputable company and 2. the knowledge that although the car is mapped my warrenty is valid

he said he will have the paper proof for me on monday and will email me it across, and he also mentioned that the Approved used audi warrenty will be fully in-tact


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thats good then. I'm guessing you cant gain any insurance quotes without this info. If your going to tell them that is! 

Phil


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

There's a few approved dealers who offer re-maps that don't affect the warranty. No doubt it'll be one of those. 

I wouldn't worry about personally, as long as you have the assurance that the approved used warranty stands then you're winning!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

There's a cautionary tale about 'Audi Approved Remaps' in this thread....

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/audi-s4-a4 ... remap.html


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

igotone said:


> There's a cautionary tale about 'Audi Approved Remaps' in this thread....
> 
> http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/audi-s4-a4 ... remap.html


if im weary one of my best friends owns a well known tuning company up here so i could have it re-done there no problem, my 135i has been running a reliable map for well over a year with no issues and his stage 5 focus RS and stage 1+ 1M have been perfectly fine too... so could always go there


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

As I said earlier, I wouldn't be unduly concerned anyway - just tie them down on what this map actually is.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

muz1990 said:


> and how do you mean the point was missed? lol


 :wink: I said "just in case ......."
But sounds like you've got your focus , good luck and let us know how it turns out


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

grasmere said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > and how do you mean the point was missed? lol
> ...


ive got a potential buyer for my 135i also now! oh its getting serious lol.. il see if i can get the RS at the right 'cost to change' price and make sure all checks out OK before i put any money down

apprechiate the concern mate!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

excited seems an understatement here :lol:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

mate. thats a serious understatement lol... im up at 6am ( the norm ) for work as we all do... but im bloody wide awake :lol:!

il be refreshing my email page every 5 minutes at work and clinging to my iphone for dear life


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

This is when you literally want it NOW! and begin to get extremely restless about the whole thing 
The whole getting a car thing is only second to getting a house


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

You can't drive around a house....

You can live in a car though


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> You can't drive around a house....
> 
> You can live in a car though


Haha too true..

Yeah pat, still wide awake!

Il have an offer on my car from the buyer and the stealers..

And il have the best price on the ibis white RS.

Tomorrow is going to be a big day for me!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Deals to be made


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Deals to be made


No response from Audi yet... Should I call them this afternoon to chase this or not? What's your thoughts pat


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I would be on their case big time


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> I would be on their case big time


Will do as soon as I have two minutes to myself :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hurry up, I'm desparate for the next installment.


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Hurry up, I'm desparate for the next installment.


+1


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

philnotts99 said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > Hurry up, I'm desparate for the next installment.
> ...


+2


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Ok... Done some chasing

It's in the workshop getting its checks ( as the salesman said, true to his word )

He's coming back to me with the best price and px price as soon as he knows any repair/maintenance costs as that will affect his offer

Super-uber anxious for this. I Really want this car!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the update.
Let's hope for no majors in all respects so that you aren't paying for their purchase in your trade in.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Thanks for the update.
> Let's hope for no majors in all respects so that you aren't paying for their purchase in your trade in.


well... hes offering me 400 less than sticker price

and poor money on my 135i.

however!.. for some reason i still want to buy it  so strangly enough, if all goes well il take a poor ( yet better ) price from my mate who wants to buy the car i have to sell on, and try and haggle another £500 off the RS!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Another essential thing is a very heavy right foot :wink:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Another essential thing is a very heavy right foot :wink:


Still negotiating! Managed to get a little more off, my insurance quote for the increase ain't too bad either


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

And the latest is??? I'm nearly falling off the edge of my seat here.
Surely if you sell to your mate you should get a better deal with no trade in?


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

moro anis said:


> And the latest is??? I'm nearly falling off the edge of my seat here.
> Surely if you sell to your mate you should get a better deal with no trade in?


right. salesman was away home when i phoned! im making him an offer tomorrow.. but essensially i want that car!

il phone again tomorrow and make my offer.. assuming we can deal, then the job is done! 

my mate is buying my car. so il be delivering it to preston on friday by the looks of things ( and probably grabbing a few pints  ), his money should clear by monday and at that point il be able to deal with the TTRS paperwork and have the job done!

tomorrow is the decider! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

all the best Muz!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> all the best Muz!


no further movement on price they want £29441 with 12 month warranty 12 months breakdown cover 12 months Mot plus a full tank of fuel.

What we thinking lads.. Just go for it? :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Full steam ahead!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

It's your money and your choice. 
If that's what you want and have the dosh, don't hang about.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Buy it, sell a kidney, drive to TTShop, join the Stage II RS club.

Job done


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Haha


He's not budging lol..

Asking for 6 months tax, not for it.. So asking for my next mot free and a tank of v power.

He's not giving me much le-way atall.. Argh! :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Just buy the feckin' car! :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I would forsake the fuel and the tax to get the car if it were me! but up to you mate


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> I would forsake the fuel and the tax to get the car if it were me! but up to you mate


Refused to tax it! So the fuel etc was the second option.

No more negotiating anyway. [smiley=bigcry.gif] ......

Because I'm putting my deposit down when I go in tomorrow!  [smiley=bomb.gif] :mrgreen: *various party like faces!!!!*

 woohoo!


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Too late im afraid..... Someone I know has just put a deposit down on it. [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Demessiah said:


> Too late im afraid..... Someone I know has just put a deposit down on it. [smiley=deal2.gif]


Not even funny!!!!! :lol: 

Seriously the hassle I've had and the stress haha, don't f*ck with me bro! :lol:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

muz1990 said:


> Because I'm putting my deposit down when I go in tomorrow!  [smiley=bomb.gif] :mrgreen: *various party like faces!!!!*
> 
> woohoo!


Thank f*ck for that!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

il spend my night on youtube watching TTRS video's with a box of tissues and some hand lotion now  haha!!!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Trouble is Muz, he knows he's got you well and truly on the hook and can dictate the terms.
If you had the nerve you could say to him "my final offer is £x" give him your number then walk away and wait. 
You'd have to be megga cool to do that and the wait for an answer would probably kill you.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Trouble is Muz, he knows he's got you well and truly on the hook and can dictate the terms.
> If you had the nerve you could say to him "my final offer is £x" give him your number then walk away and wait.
> You'd have to be megga cool to do that and the wait for an answer would probably kill you.


loosing that much hair and lowering my sperm count ain't worth £400! :lol:


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice one mate! Will hopefully get a wee look around once you get the car


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think its safe to say this will be the biggest build up and most eagerly awaited TTRS pics ever once purchased! :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

remind us again which one you're buying? post the link ive lost track now on this discussion :lol:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> remind us again which one you're buying? post the link ive lost track now on this discussion :lol:


TTRS??

oh no mate.. its just a 2.0 tdi with the RS kit eh.. :twisted:

lmao!!!

ibis white from Ayr audi lol  and Billyali, gives a message with your digits and il make sure we see each other in the next week or so  depending on when you get your RS back! so we can get some nice snaps


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sweet, the amplified edition then! lol


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

See, told you I was losing the plot on this discussion lol


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> See, told you I was losing the plot on this discussion lol


enjoy some electro house then...






cheers us all up  haha


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

muz1990 said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble is Muz, he knows he's got you well and truly on the hook and can dictate the terms.
> ...


So you've completely changed your position from "I'm only buying it at the right price" to "I WANT IT".

I really do not want to come over as unkind or patronising, but this car has alarm bells on it. It's modified. That's generally not an issue in my book, but this one is unknown and modified.

The dealer has said it has the Audi Performance Pack fitted or something similar but no such pack exists or ever existed. You don't know the extent of the modifications or even who did them. You've declared your intention to buy and you've told us the dealer won't budge on price. Sounds like he's got your number alright.

Until I was about 30 I always took my mum with me whenever I bought a used car. I kid you not. There is no-one like a Scottish mother to make sure her son doesn't waste his money. It doesn't have to be your mum, but please, get someone else to ave a look at this car before you spend a lot of money on it. It can't be easy to spend £30K on a car at your age, so please make sure you get a good one and that you enjoy it afterwards.

Check the standard spec against the Audi records. I know of two TT RS's that have RS4 seats fitted, so make sure yours isn't one of them. If you ask an Audi dealer for the factory spec on the registration number they'll print it out for you pretty much then and there.

And I wouldn't touch it without a full list of modifications so you can declare them to your insurers.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think he's dead set on it, there's plenty other fish out there he could buy for similar price. Maybe he's thinking ahead, getting a car already mapped would save him £500 plus further down the line but the potential risk far outweighs it without knowing what's previously been done to it .


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> I think he's dead set on it, there's plenty other fish out there he could buy for similar price. Maybe he's thinking ahead, getting a car already mapped would save him £500 plus further down the line but the potential risk far outweighs it without knowing what's previously been done to it .


I apprechiate the concern, I'm still not sure what software is on the car, however it's my top priority to find that out, whatever its got it was 'apparently' done with Audi, even if its not I have been assured this will not affect the Audi warranty

I plan on extending it in the years time anyway!

Now il probably get a dyno run done and have one of my good mates ( he owns a tuning company ) check it over and make sure everything is running sweet with the software that's on it, any problems he can re-flash and map it anyway so I'm not too fussy

I've seen the spec list, I've checked any recall/repair history and service history, I'm asking to see every invoice for the work carried out ( e.g the brake service, mot etc etc ) when I go in to pay the deposit or when I go in to collect he car when the time comes

I took my dad with me as he has 20-30 years expirience as a sales manager in various car dealerships so he knows more than I do about all the sales jargon :lol: I'm being as careful as I can, I'd rather buy this car because its within budget, it's the right spec and its also my local dealer ( where you buy the car is very important if you ever need/expect favours etc down the line )

Doing my best to cover all the angles, but again I apprechiate the help and concerns!

And I would mess with my angry Scottish mother either :lol:!!!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds like you have done everything you can, good on ya!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Sounds like you have done everything you can, good on ya!


everything checks out ok, they have even offered a better PX price etc... the software issue has been cleared up too.

the car was in at audi, the ecu was removed and sent to MTM? who done the mapping and sent it back, the salesman has an invoice for £1000+ from MTM for doing the software.. apparently they are an audiapproved tuner and keep warrenty in tact?!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> remind us again which one you're buying? post the link ive lost track now on this discussion :lol:


That's 2 of us. Is it the Suzuka one or the Ibis one? Can't remember now but I do recall at least it wasn't red... or was it? :lol:


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Suzuka one i think.

Phil


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Ibis white with recaro's the fancy suspension and some other bits


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

He's going for the pimped one


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> He's going for the pimped one


hold on hold on... new topic a-coming :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

muz1990 said:


> the software issue has been cleared up too.
> 
> the car was in at audi, the ecu was removed and sent to MTM? who done the mapping and sent it back, the salesman has an invoice for £1000+ from MTM for doing the software.. apparently they are an audiapproved tuner and keep warrenty in tact?!


Sadly, the only 'approved' tuner is Abt and even then it comes with a separate Abt warranty to cover the tune. And that's only in Europe, not the UK. An MTM map is a very good, safe, conservative, remap but it's not Audi approved and it has invalidated your warranty on any affected parts eg. Engine, transmission.


----------



## stepomfret (Mar 28, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you have done everything you can, good on ya!
> ...


If the dealership are confident that they would cover the car under warranty as a result of any damage caused by the remap then they won't have a problem putting it in writing will they? Do not under any circumstances take the salesman's word for it, it will count for nothing down the line if you have to invoke the warranty.

Think about it, if he had all the facts to hand he wouldn't have stated that the car has the non-existent Audi performance pack installed would he...

And if ABT are the only authorised Audi tuner then you have yet even more evidence that he is talking out of his backside. Give MTM a ring as well as Audi UK, that way you will know if you are covered. £30k is a lot of money to be dropping on a car without a known history. There will be others that come along.....


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

I have magnetic ride function... I don't see any difference in it...

Should I? or maybe I should get it looked at?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

If you can't tell the difference between normal and sport mode, and there's no warning light, there's something wrong with you, not the mag ride


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

the guy told me that on his screen the car came in to the audi workshop in ayr ( where the car has been for every niggle since new as ive already seen myself by doing some digging  )

the ecu was removed, and sent to germany or something, the customer paid audi for the software which was billed to MTM or whatever, the bill came to £1000 odd quid, the salesman is going to hand me a copy of the invoice on collection

the ecu was sent back to audi who re fitted it and the customer was on his way!

apparently its covered under audi warrenty no problem, and MTM also offer their own warrenty on the map or something? il have it in writing that the remap will not affect the warrenty to be safe, working for a service dept myself i know how scepticall this sounds, but if it was anything dodgy there is no way in hell the salesman would have an invoice for removing and installing the ECU following software changes, BMW wouldnt even let it past the door for anything bar their own PPK software.. clearly audi dont have this, so im thinking there may possibly be a tie between certain dealers ( E.G Lomond audi using MTM for enthusiastic customer ) whereas a dealer down south may not?

we were asked if we would fit akrapovik exhausts for scotland as the approved dealer at my work, depends what dealer strikes what deal doesn't it?

like i say il get it in writing lol, but should be OK with me... plus even if it was standard i would have it mapped within a week and bench flashed :twisted: cant help myself messing about with Turbo'd cars :lol:.... its an illness!!


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Muz, most Double din units will do the trick. Most people tend to go for Kenwood/Pioneer/ Alpine.

I think Anakin on here has an Alpine unit in his and is quite happy, if you contact him he will probs be able to tell you a bit more about it

Have a look here:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=244355


----------



## ACEdwards (May 21, 2013)

Hi all, I don't want to hyjack the thread but I'm also new to the forum and TT's and don't want to make a bad decision when choosing what to buy. Today I have had a test drive in a 60 plate S-line 2L petrol S-tronic, I won't be having as the wheels were in terrible condition and it needed 3 new tyres. Anyway, I had a test drive and the guy said that he thought that it may have been remapped, well, it was absolutely rapid, I was very impressed but similar to what has already been mentioned in this thread I don't want to buy a car that I don't know the background on but I did fall in love with the gearbox and power (it must have been touching 270).

Couple of questions if somebody would be good enough to help me out:

- who are the main trusted garages for remaps? (Ideally midlands or surrounding areas)

- to what extent do the maps typically effect the fuel consumption?

- does anybody know of a remapped 1.8L and what kind of power that puts out.

Anything else I should know?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum. 
Sounds like you did the right thing walking away from that one.
I can't help specifically with you questions but try using the search facility at the top of the page as I believe there have been posts on the subject.


----------



## stepomfret (Mar 28, 2013)

Shark Performance in Mansfield - Speak with Ben

Had my TDI remapped about 4 weeks back and the difference is simply amazing. You also get 20% off if your are a member of th TT owners club.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

ACEdwards said:


> - who are the main trusted garages for remaps? (Ideally midlands or surrounding areas)


+1 for Shark in Mansfield. Ben Wardle remaps my cars and he's 100% credible and straightforward.



ACEdwards said:


> - to what extent do the maps typically effect the fuel consumption?


If you drive it carefully, you will get better economy. If you use all the power, you will get worse economy.



ACEdwards said:


> - does anybody know of a remapped 1.8L and what kind of power that puts out.


Yes, there are lots of remapped 1.8TSi cars (mainly Skodas) and they usually make about 200-210bhp.

Speak to Ben Wardle at Shark in Mansfield. It's 20% off for TTOC members and that will pay for some of your Shark DSG remap as well. Make sure you ask about how much visibility your dealer will have of the remap, about what to declare to your insurers, about other supporting mods on the 211PS engine, about the Whiteline WALK kit to control wheelspin on FWD cars. Ben will tell you the truth and, in the end, I bet you'll get your remap from Shark.

If you want an alternative, try APR at Awesome in Manchester or their HQ in Milton Keynes or P-torque near Birmingham make great power and you get free before and after rolling road runs on their dyno.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

argh!! right so im collecting the TTRS tomorrow morning at 10.30am... and clearly i can't sleep haha! don't even feel tired [smiley=bigcry.gif]

late night for me by the looks of things... like a 5 year old on christmas


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Dont forget the pictures!!!! 

Oh and enjoy the new toy!!

Phil


----------



## ftogpx (Jun 23, 2004)

Enjoy! There's nothing like that new car feeling!


----------

